# Free Feeding Baking Soda



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive heard a lot about drenching baking soda by mixing it with water for bloat. I saw for the first time in another post about free feeding it. What are the pros and cons of doing this and is it something i should be doing all the time? Thanks


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

smshooter515 said:


> Ive heard a lot about drenching baking soda by mixing it with water for bloat. I saw for the first time in another post about free feeding it. What are the pros and cons of doing this and is it something i should be doing all the time? Thanks


I'd like to know this as well. I have heard of just letting the goats eat the powder freely?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can pour a box in a dish and place it in a covered location. IF they need it they will use it. You can also mix it with a little water to make BS balls and feed those. If you've ever tasted BS you know its awful and you may have to stuff it down their throats.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

I am relatively new to the goat world but I have not come across any "Cons" for offering free choice baking soda. Our does have a salt block holder next to a feeder that offers free choice loose minerals and thats next to a feeder that offers free choice baking soda. I replace whatever hasn't been eaten with fresh each month, so far no bloat. & they do use it so I wont be taking it away from them


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally don't put it out free choice, as I have never heard any evidence that it is better that way. In fact a couple people on here have reported letting it run out, and their goats got bloated because the goats' bodies had adjusted to having it all the time.
None of my goats have ever bloated, even when they have gotten into the grain. But of course we have baking soda in the house and I would use it if they did.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the advice! Im new too and The Goat Spot has been great! Its my new go to


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I LOVE baking soda for our goats. They do not use it as often, but they do use it when needed. It is used a rumen buffer. I go to BJ's and purchase the 10 lb. bags they have for sale. 
It really helps prevent and cure bloat. 
HIGHLY RECOMMEND.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the goats eat too much baking soda, it can leach out minerals.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I have also read that,if you have wethers who get added ammonium chloride to their diets to prevent calculi stones, the baking soda will, essentially, cancel out the ammonium chloride. Also, some goats will prefer the baking soda over their minerals. I used to leave it out free choice for my wethers, but after reading about these issues, as well as the cons mentioned above, I stopped. I do have it on hand, so if they get bloat I can give it to them as treatment.

Sometimes it's hard to figure out what the right thing to do is when there are so many opinions/methods/treatments out there. Eventually you just weigh all the info and try to make choices that are best for your own situation/animals....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a double dish hung on the wall- one side loose minerals and the other side baking soda. I've done it this way since I brought the two does home at 8 weeks. They are 11 months now and I've only gone through two boxes (normal grocery size) this entire time.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

MissyParkerton said:


> I have also read that,if you have wethers who get added ammonium chloride to their diets to prevent calculi stones, the baking soda will, essentially, cancel out the ammonium chloride. Also, some goats will prefer the baking soda over their minerals. I used to leave it out free choice for my wethers, but after reading about these issues, as well as the cons mentioned above, I stopped. I do have it on hand, so if they get bloat I can give it to them as treatment.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to figure out what the right thing to do is when there are so many opinions/methods/treatments out there. Eventually you just weigh all the info and try to make choices that are best for your own situation/animals....


I did the same thing...my boys used to get free choice baking soda, but they were eating it like candy.
Then I found out about the UC connection, so I took it away from them...they don't seem to be any worse off for it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I keep on hand in case of bloat and give it to show wethers with big bellies. It works wonders on bloat and should be in everyone's medicine cabinet.


----------

